# They're HUGE!!!



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

These passed overhead today. I barely got a shot of them, then followed them to where they landed.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought it was about a "HUGE" swarm of bees; you trickster!

Yeah! The "engineering" is,..OK... but I still like the [engineering] marvel of the swarm on the entryway,..better.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Did you follow them? Or were they looking for you? Get that shiny silver hat of yours on again!


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

DON'T SWAT! Those things can sting like you won't believe!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

HAB said:


> DON'T SWAT! Those things can sting like you won't believe!


Theys dont have to be close enough to swat at to sting ya.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

riverrat said:


> Theys dont have to be close enough to swat at to sting ya.


Then don't act like you're hiding O'Sama!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Made by Sikorsky....60's!


----------

